# breeding caribe?



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

was just at lucky aquarium and they are selling two 7'' breeding caribe for $500. Have caribe ever been bred in captivity?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

they have but its not that common, if they are charging extra because they are breeding then write out a state ment saying if they dont breed within the next (-) months you want a full refund and get them to sign it lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with what Johnny said, if they are not willing to sign for it then forget it.
besides even if the caribes had bred previously doesn't mean that you can get them to breed once they are in your tank.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

[quote name='Johnny Zanni' date='Dec 29 2009, 05:53 PM' post='2471970']
they have but its not that common, if they are charging extra because they are breeding then write out a state ment saying if they dont breed within the next (-) months you want a full refund and get them to sign it lol
[/q

love that haha. Those caribes are beautiful, just curious if a 120 gal would be sufficient?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i would think it would be just make sure you got good filtration they do look great though


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks bud, if i would pick them up i wouldn't even breed them, maybe one day i would try


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i would pick them up, if they dont breed then whatever you still got 2 sweet caribe and if they do then awsome then you can sell them to your LFS, Craigstlist, Kijiji or get more tanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If your interested say youll give them a 200$ down payment and youll buy them when you see proof of their breeding. Just tell them they can keep and sell the first batch of fry. "Lurking in the weeds" store (jim smith- i think was the owners name- hes on this site, but not very often and i forget his user name.) bred caribe before a couple years ago, but it wasnt documented.

IMO those look rather dull. With tlc they can look stunning though.



Johnny Zanni said:


> i would pick them up, if they dont breed then whatever you still got 2 sweet caribe and if they do then awsome then you can sell them to your LFS, Craigstlist, Kijiji or get more tanks!


Well if they arnt breeding you just spent 500$ for 2 caribe that look only about 6-7"


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

The white sand makes them look very light. I have never seen them when they are breeding, but those two look very small to be breeders. If you do pick them up keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

febsalien said:


> The white sand makes them look very light. I have never seen them when they are breeding, but those two look very small to be breeders. If you do pick them up keep us posted. Good luck.


I dont think there is a substrate. Either way, they arnt colourful, but under differenct conditions and care any fish can look sweet.

I also agree with there small size. Like i said my last post they dont even look past 7". They could be mature at this point ad be able to breed, but it seems like it would be less likly as it would mean they were bred pretty quick after maturing.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for the post's, what would i do with out this site lol. not really interested in breeding but they are beautiful, pic's don't do them any justice. If i can bring down the price a bit i will definitely grab them, got to free some room in my tank first, can't afford any casualties.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

frankie09c said:


> thanks for the post's, what would i do with out this site lol. not really interested in breeding but they are beautiful, pic's don't do them any justice. If i can bring down the price a bit i will definitely grab them, got to free some room in my tank first, can't afford any casualties.


If you arnt interested inm breeding, i would say its not worth it unless you can get them to drop like 300$. If you want them to breed, i would definitly offer a deposit to hold them untill you see they are indeed breeders as i doubt they are. I wouldnt be suprised if somebody brought them in and said they were breeders. If they were breeders, it was probably when they were in the wild lol, but they look too small even for that. Where are these caribe?


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> thanks for the post's, what would i do with out this site lol. not really interested in breeding but they are beautiful, pic's don't do them any justice. If i can bring down the price a bit i will definitely grab them, got to free some room in my tank first, can't afford any casualties.


If you arnt interested inm breeding, i would say its not worth it unless you can get them to drop like 300$. If you want them to breed, i would definitly offer a deposit to hold them untill you see they are indeed breeders as i doubt they are. I wouldnt be suprised if somebody brought them in and said they were breeders. If they were breeders, it was probably when they were in the wild lol, but they look too small even for that. Where are these caribe?
[/quote]

just got back from vaca, don't think i can afford them anymore,lol there at Lucky Aquariums in Pacific Mall, Markham


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i highly doubt they are/were breeders, but if you believe it, i got some breeding pairs of piraya for you....$5,000/each


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> i highly doubt they are/were breeders, but if you believe it, i got some breeding pairs of piraya for you....$5,000/each


lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

without proof of fry, those caribe are worth $80 each. lol


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

they will get somebody thats stupid enough to pay 500 for them, thats why there charging so much. goodluck.


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Buy them for $20.00 and raise your own ..lol


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Jay-Piranha said:


> Buy them for $20.00 and raise your own ..lol


Where can you find them for $20, definately not around here!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

uhjkool said:


> Buy them for $20.00 and raise your own ..lol


Where can you find them for $20, definately not around here!
[/quote]
Cheapest ive seen is for babys from the sponsers, but you also need to add shipping to that. I a couple years ago i saw 3 at a store near me at mayby 2-3" for 20$ a piece, and i still regret not getting them as i havn't seen any locally since. The caribe in the pic are easily worth 500$ if they are infact breeders and can be proven, but if not id say there only worth up to 100$ each.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

From a Business stand point why wouldnt you just keep breeding them and Flood the market , you could easily sell em for upwards of $40 , 50 Bucks a pop.

I will tell you why , It Rhymes with Sham.

Not saying it isnt possible that they can. Just highly unlikely.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> From a Business stand point why wouldnt you just keep breeding them and Flood the market , you could easily sell em for upwards of $40 , 50 Bucks a pop.
> 
> I will tell you why , It Rhymes with Sham.
> 
> Not saying it isnt possible that they can. Just highly unlikely.


Thats what i would do. I think lucky aquarium is in TO so if they were breeders im sure somebody here would know something or heard of them selling all of these fry from previous spawnings somewhere. I think somebody brought caribe in and convinced the owners they were breeders.


----------

